# Dodge wheel studs



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

:realmad: :realmad: :realmad: 
Last year while my truck was parked I happened to notice 3 out of 8 wheel studs on my passenger front tire were broken off. So anyway I got that fixed. Well yesterday I had just finished plowing a place north of the city and was driving down the road doing around 60kph when I heard this noise and then felt a big bump. I look out my window to see my drivers side front tire rolling down the road beside me. Luckily the runaway tire didn't hit anyone or anything and I managed to slow down and pull the truck off the road on to the shoulder. I got out of my truck to find all 8 studs broken (obviously) and 3 totally gone. Then I had to leave the truck sitting on the rotor and plow frame for over two hours till a tow truck arrived.

Is it just bad luck or are the early 90's Dodges prone to this problem. After this I think I'm going to change the studs on the two rear wheels as well.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

To the best of my knowledge,it's not a common problem.Maybe they are coming loose,or are incorrectly torqued ? A lot of places ram them on with a gun,as the threads can get pretty sticky over time.

Use lots of anti-sieze on the threads,and torque them by hand with a torque wrench.Recheck after a short drive once they warm up a bit.

Let me know if you need parts,may be able to save you a few bucks and get them at cost for ya.


----------



## Chris Stull (Oct 30, 2002)

i had this problem on an older dodge we had after market wheels
on , the nuts kept backing off put the factory wheels back on and had no trouble. havent heard much with newwer dodges tho....


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wyldman_
> Let me know if you need parts,may be able to save you a few bucks and get them at cost for ya.


Thanks for the offer Chris, however my mechanic is getting me the parts at cost. I've been with him for a while so he doesn't mark up parts for me. However my mechanic told me the studs are on back order from Dodge and won't be in until next monday. Apparently some of the early 90's Dodges came with 1/2 inch studs and others came with 5/8 studs. My mechanic thought it was weird that my truck only had 1/2 inch studs on it especially since I have a 1 ton front axle. He also thought that the holes on the wheel and rotor looked big enough to handle 5/8 studs. I asked him if their was any way he could tell what size studs were on the truck when it left the factory and he said no. Unlike Ford or Gm, Dodges doesn't give that much detailed info just from the vin number of the truck. Hopefully I will know more later in the week when my mechanic pulls the rotor off and gets the new studs.

The one thing I do need help with is finding a new wheel it looks like I'm going to have to get a new on. I don't know if the ones I have now are from Dodge or not but here's a pic of a truck with the exact same wheels. Any info you could give me on locating one would be incredibly helpful.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Those wheels look like Alcoa's or Mickey Thompson (made by Alcoa too).Your best bet would be to hit a tire shop,and look through their catalogs to match it up.I do have a few steel spares if you need one to get by.

I don't think dodge ever used 5/8" wheel studs.I'm pretty sure they were 9/16" max.

You may be able to get the studs sooner and cheaper through a local parts house.Get yourself new nuts as well,as they get burred up and the old ones may just damage your new studs.

I'll check into what I can here on my end,and I'll post back and let you know.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Well,I was incorrect,they did have optional 5/8" X 18 wheel studs on some of those trucks.

If you have the 1/2" studs,I could have them for you tommorow from the dealer.The DC wheel nuts are backordered and would be 2-3 days.

Front studs are $10.73 ea list,$7.80 ea my cost.
Rear studs are $9.19 ea list,$7.10 ea my cost.
Wheel nuts are $4.40 ea list,$3.20 ea my cost.

So a full set of 32 studs and nuts would be $340.80 my cost plus taxes,or $391.92

I can also get them from a jobber,much cheaper.The parts books can make it difficult to get the right ones,so I would need the front hub casting number,and rear brake sizes.In am assuming you should have a D60 axle with a 99756 front hub assy,and 12 X 2 1/2" rear brakes.Prices would be as follows,and may be able to get them later today if you wanted.

Front studs are $4.67 ea list,$2.36 ea my cost
Rear studs are $3.53 ea list,$1.79 ea my cost
Wheel nuts are $1.40 ea list,$0.70 ea my cost.

So a full set of 32 studs and nuts would cost ya $88.80 plus taxes,or $102.12.Way cheaper.I'd go this route.

Ask your mechanic to look into his local jobber or parts house,or let me know what hub and brakes you have and I'll get them for you and drop them down to you.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Thanks for all the help Chris. My mechanic was able to get the studs today. He's just putting on new 1/2 inch studs because that's the size that were on the truck and didn't want to mess around with changing sizes. All the nuts on the truck were changed over to McGards less then a year ago so now I just have to replace the 8 I lost. My mechanic also found out that the wheel is made by Dodge, however he's not sure on the availability or the price of a new one. He said if he couldn't get one right away he could get me a steel one pretty cheap until he could find a matching one. My mechanic also said there's some guy in Milton that sells alot of used wheels and that he might have one however he didn't know his name, all he knew was that he advertised in the tri-add. Yes my front axle is a dana 60, I'm sure on the number for the front hub.

Thanks again for all the help and I'll let you know if I have a problem getting any other parts. Right now it seems like the hardest thing to find is going to be a matching wheel. I'll let you know how the search for that goes.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The place in Milton he's talking about is called Cheap Thrills.I don't have their number handy,but you should be able to look it up.Another place to try is called Tire World.They stock alot of used stuff,and good prices on new.The number is (905) 677-TIRE.Ask for Sham,he'll fix you up.

Like I mentioned earlier,I have a steel spare if you want to borrow it until you find a matching rim for your truck.

I also may have a set of Forged Alcoa 5 stars that should fit your truck.They are only a year old,with BFG MT's on them.They would look sharp on your truck.I'll have to check to see if I still have them.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Hey Chris, if you don't mind I'd like to take you up on your offer of borrowing the steel wheel until I can find a matching one for my truck. If possible could I pick it up tomorrow afternoon? If so email me directions to your place. 
Thanks again.:waving:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm not sure when I'll be around tommorow,but will throw the wheel in with me tonight.It's got a brand new tire on it,it's up to you if you want to use it or swap yours on.

I'll e-mail you my cell,and we can hook up tonight to tommorow.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I was just wondering if that rim worked out OK for your truck ?


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Yes the wheel worked out fine, it's on the truck now. Thanks again for the loan Chris. Hopefully I will have something to replace it by the end of this week, so I'll give you a call later this week or early next week to connect with you so I can give it back to you.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

No rush,I have lots of spares.Glad to hear it did the trick.Just give me a ring and we'll hook up again.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

i don't know if you got another rim for you're truck, but those rim's are definetly alcoa's.
i have the same rim's on my ford.


----------

